# Early Morning Bass Beatdown!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Dennis and I hit our local flow (Shortdrift, you know the place) and found them awful hungry! We caught them on floating worms, speedcraws, KVD Fat Finesse, Shaky head Zoom Swamp Crawlers, and Ole Monster worms, and one on a Zoom lizard. We caught 18 bass, lost two really nice ones. I had purchased two new reels, and was throwing a floating worm on one when a really good fish boiled on it and took off! Set the hook, and suddenly realized I had not tightened the stinkin' drag! Needless to say, she jumped and threw the hook! Easy five to six pounds. (sigh) But we still had a great morning, the cool breeze after last evening's storms made it very tolerable.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice catch!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks like you had some fun. I love top water fishing nice job guys. I wonder how much rain your going to be getting with the hurricane remnants coming through


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch and enjoyed the pictures. Is that really a Pink Worm on the end of that line? Trying to find the time to get down and do some "catch'n" with you. We had a banner day in the Lake Erie boat harbors last week. Two of us did over 25 large mouths, nothing big but all in the two/two+ bracket. Might go again Sunday.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> Looks like you had some fun. I love top water fishing nice job guys. I wonder how much rain your going to be getting with the hurricane remnants coming through


Right here in my area, we got no rain at all!! Yay!! Hopefully the showers we had the day before didn't stain the water too much. Going tomorrow and Tuesday! (Tuesday is our Labor Day at Fedex Home Delivery.)
Hurricanes are amazing. Yesterday morning it was nice and cool, low humidity. But as Hermine approached you could feel the humidity rising, but as she left, it came back down. Looking for a good post tomorrow!
Ron
You need to come back down. This has been a good year for bass on my lake and others too. Lake Jordan has given up two over 14 pounds, and Harris has given up 3 between 13 and 14.
My local flow gave up three ten+ last March, and an 11 pound fish back in May.


----------

